# Are Dodge front ends too light?



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I am told an 06 Dodge 2500 front end is too light to handle either a Western Wide-out or a Blizzard 810. Anybody have any input? What if I beef up the front suspension?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

it is probably considered too light however it could be done 
even if you "beef" up the suspension which will help the truck to carry the weight and last longer
you still have the axle rating of xxxx lbs so if the the plow puts you over that rating you will be overweight as accordig to the dot reguardless of any modifications
so yes you can do it
should you well that is up to you


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

hemi or ctd?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

i have been told that where the shocks bolt up on the front end are weak. The top part to be specific. If you put to much weight on the front end it will send the shocks straight up through your engine compartment. 

Thats what i was told though.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Your front axle weight is limited by your wheels and tires, not your axle or shocks. Make sure your wheels and tires can handle the load and you are good to go. Keep in mind the factory slaps on teeny tiny tires. Slap on some bigger ones that can support more load.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

maelawncare;696583 said:


> i have been told that where the shocks bolt up on the front end are weak. The top part to be specific. If you put to much weight on the front end it will send the shocks straight up through your engine compartment.
> 
> Thats what i was told though.


I keep getting distracted when i go to read your post! Every time I make it to "i have been told" lol


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

jomofo;696556 said:


> hemi or ctd?


Cummins Diesel


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

chris_morrison;696694 said:


> I keep getting distracted when i go to read your post! Every time I make it to "i have been told" lol


 Same here.............


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

only way the shocks are going to pop thru the hood is if there to long or frozen 
all the new trucks have weak front ends compared to the old stuff had to replace up and low balljoints
on my 04 ram 2500 with 40k funny my old 79 f350 still has all the original front end parts with 100k plus


JR


----------



## N.W.Plow (Nov 8, 2008)

chris_morrison;696694 said:


> I keep getting distracted when i go to read your post! Every time I make it to "i have been told" lol


me too.

...


----------



## inknthread (Nov 3, 2008)

them are some shocks.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input, guys. However, one question remains unanswered. Does anyone know of any late model Dodges with CTD's currently carrying a plow that is as heavy (955 lbs.) as a Western Wide-Out? The Blizzard 810 is 950 lbs. also. Boss's website tells me that a 9' 2" Power-V is 838 lbs. A 9' Pro Plus is almost identical, 837 lbs. If anyone knows of someone who has one of these heavy plows on a Dodge let me know how they built the front end up to take it, and if there have been any issues. If no one can prove that it will work I'll probably just go with a wider straight blade. Still want that wiiiiiiiiiiide blade though if possible. ;-)


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

trustyrusty;697052 said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. However, one question remains unanswered. Does anyone know of any late model Dodges with CTD's currently carrying a plow that is as heavy (955 lbs.) as a Western Wide-Out? The Blizzard 810 is 950 lbs. also. Boss's website tells me that a 9' 2" Power-V is 838 lbs. A 9' Pro Plus is almost identical, 837 lbs. If anyone knows of someone who has one of these heavy plows on a Dodge let me know how they built the front end up to take it, and if there have been any issues. If no one can prove that it will work I'll probably just go with a wider straight blade. Still want that wiiiiiiiiiiide blade though if possible. ;-)


I have the 9'2" Boss V Plow with no front end mods. The front drops about an inch when I lift the plow. I put 750 lbs weight in the bed behind the rear axle to counter. I did have to have the front u joint replaced (under warranty) but what do you expect on a truck that plows and tows right?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

my 07 quad cab short bed diesel, has a 8' pro plus that weighs 805 lbs. the truck drops about an inch. i have about 1000 lbs if sand in the bed and it drives great. i have had 0 problems with the truck since new


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

trustyrusty;697052 said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. However, one question remains unanswered. Does anyone know of any late model Dodges with CTD's currently carrying a plow that is as heavy (955 lbs.) as a Western Wide-Out? The Blizzard 810 is 950 lbs. also. Boss's website tells me that a 9' 2" Power-V is 838 lbs. A 9' Pro Plus is almost identical, 837 lbs. If anyone knows of someone who has one of these heavy plows on a Dodge let me know how they built the front end up to take it, and if there have been any issues. If no one can prove that it will work I'll probably just go with a wider straight blade. Still want that wiiiiiiiiiiide blade though if possible. ;-)


Yes I have an 05 Cummins QC with an 810. Sure wish I had traded up with Jerre for the Lo Pro he offered  The only 2 problems after 3 seasons was I got 2 new hubs last season. They were under warranty, and I needed one, the dealer ship was slow, so they said I needed 2. I was okay with that, seeing as I was paying $100 for one or two.
The other problem was one of the shocks blew threw the hood, due to a weak frontend. Chevys have HD front ends 

I run Kore HD springs, they now have the Variable rate springs in the HD kit. Better yet IMO. I plowed my first season without the upgraded springs and she did fine.
My buddy In Indiana has an 810 on his 07 QC cummins truck, he just added the Kore kit as well.
You can also just stuff a set of 47/48 springs in there from Dodge. They will fit.
PM me your number if you want to talk.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

There was an issue on the older Dodge trucks, 94-02 where they were missing some weld or a brace on the coil spring mounts. There was a TSB about it and a plate the dealer would weld in to solve it. Not many affected by it though.
Shocks will blow through the hood, thats a good one.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I have an 05 CTD QC and an running the Western 9' Pro Plus with wings. I put Timbrens under it and that took care of the sagging problem., Just take the plow off when you are done plowing. A lot of people leave the plow on when no snow is present and that is wear and tear the truck doesn't need. I have had to replace the upper and lower ball joints, but under warranty of course.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

My Diamond 8.5' weighs 870#s no major front end issues and I have the Cummins.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Talking to my dealer he said FORD is 1st, Dodge is 2nd and GM last.
Our 2500 HD's have only 4200 pounds of front axle weight ratio rating versus the Dodge being at 5200 pounds. Arctic told me a minimum of 5400 for a V-Plow is workable, they like to see 5600-6000 pounds. Only Ford will be in that range.

I just bought a 3500 Ram and have a 8.5' V=Plow go on it.


----------



## cowboytim (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 07 with a 9'2" boss with wings and a 06 with an 810 no problems at all


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you have any front end mods at all?


----------

